# Redclaw... Your favourite recipe?



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm heading to BP Dam for a few days next week. I'm taking the redclaw traps with me in the hope of success.

I've never caught or cooked redclaw before.

I was just going to pan fry them with some garlic and chilli butter.

Thoughts? Inspiration? Vaguely related funny comments?

Joel


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Some sort of flavouring, like you've suggested, sounds good as they are pretty bland being freshwater. Some people also crumb them.

The couple of times I've eaten them they were just boiled in a pot like crabs, not much taste unless dunked into something.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Ice them.
Remove the tails.
Boil the tails in salty water (like ocean salty).
Then chuck 'em in salty water to cool or leave them in the original water to cool.
Split the tail lengthwise with a cleaver and de-vein.
Should taste as good as most salt water crays. You can then fry them in garlic butter, spice them and BBQ, cut chunks and made chowder or pasta, dip in seafood sauce and eat, make cocktails etc etc.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I might give this a go

http://www.sydneyfishmarket.com.au/Info ... fault.aspx

Looks pretty nice. Might add some chilli too, for flavour ;-)

Joel


----------



## martywe (Mar 13, 2014)

Make a fire before you go out to check the traps, when you get back scrape out a few of the coals and just throw the tales on. Sprinkle with lemon juice or a bit of seasoned butter when they're done and they are bloody beautiful!

When you are getting them out of the pot rip off the head and remove the middle tail fin with a twisting motion. Most of the time this will remove the big dirty vein that runs the length of the tail.


----------



## craigss21 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is a yabby recepie I use for red claw. It is great.

http://www.yabbiedabbiedoo.com/recipes.html

Yabby Potato Soup

Ingredients Serves: 12
3 slices bacon
1 onion, chopped
1 green capsicum, seeded and chopped
1 red capsicum, seeded and chopped
2 stalks celery, finely chopped
2 tablespoons minced garlic
5 cups diced red potatoes
1 cup grated carrot
500g yabby tails
3 cups (750ml) chicken stock
1 litre full cream milk
1 pinch salt and pepper to taste
1 cup grated Cheddar cheese Preparation methodPrep: 15 mins | Cook: 45 mins 1. Place the bacon into a large pot over medium-high heat. Cook until crisp, turning as needed. Crumble and return to the pot. 2. Reduce the heat to medium and add the onion, green capsicum, red capsicum, celery and garlic. Cook and stir until the onion is transparent and the peppers are soft. Add the yabbies and cook until the liquid evaporates and the yabbies begin to brown. Remove the contents of the pot and set aside. 3. Pour the chicken stock into the pot and add the potatoes. If the chicken stock does not cover the potatoes add enough water to compensate. Bring to a boil and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until the potatoes are soft. Add the carrots and cook for about 8 more minutes. 4. Reduce the heat to low and return the vegetables and yabbies to the pot. Stir in the milk and heat through. Do not boil. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Ladle into bowls and garnish with Cheddar cheese to serve.


----------

